# platy acting strange



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

eats well, chases the other fish around but is often found lying in the corner of the tank. if he sees me he comes to the top. He also tears around the tank twitching. he holds his tail closed most times. has been treated many times for flukes. I don't think that is the cause. What else can it be. he does not shimmy or scrape himself.


----------

